# Uk Barista Championships in Exeter



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all!

Well, it's Championship time again! For the first time I shall be entering one of my customers in the championships being held in the S.W. at Expowest Exhibition, Exeter on 3th / 4th Feb.

My company (not my company but you know what I mean) are also exhibiting so come and see us on stand D174 - Havana Coffee Co. I'll even make you a coffee! my favourite blend of all time will be pouring (Union Hand roasted's Organic Natural Spirit) - Oh it's like liquid black forest gatoux! Amazing!

Anyone else entering this year?

Kind regards

Lee Wardle

Barista UK - Facebook group id 5137319029


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm entering up in Newcastle. First time, so scared ****less at the moment lol. Should be fun though.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

And as for Union blends, I'll be using Revelation in competition


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Revelation is really nice. Works really well with milk. Don't take it over 24 secs though!









Lee


----------



## R-James (Nov 18, 2008)

I shall be attending newcastle as a spectator I would think. Can't wait!!


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah, we run it for 21/22, depending on dosage. Did want to go with the winter blend, but as an espresso it fell apart when you put milk in. Worked beautifully with my sig drink though (spiced mocha).


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

When are the Newcastle dates?

I'll add these to the calendar on the forum


----------



## R-James (Nov 18, 2008)

18th of feb I think Glenn


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Spot on - dates here

http://www.ukbaristachampionship.co.uk/


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

SeamusMcFlurry said:


> Yeah, we run it for 21/22, depending on dosage. Did want to go with the winter blend, but as an espresso it fell apart when you put milk in. Worked beautifully with my sig drink though (spiced mocha).


If you like Revelation you should speak to John at Union and get a sample of Foundation. Really good - Stands up well with milk and is a really heavy bodied sweet espresso. Spiced Mocha sounds good. Not sure what my candidate isgoing to do for the Sig drink......Need to hurry up though!!! What type of thing arethe judges looking for????

Lee


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Something creative, attractive and that tastes nice. Mine's two home made syrups (Cinnamon and cadamom), a home made chocolate sauce, Revelation, a little milk and some foam, with grated chocolate on top. Messing about with putting ground cinnamon and cardamom on the rim of the glass as well.


----------



## R-James (Nov 18, 2008)

Seamus your sig sounds awesome you may have to make me one sometime!


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Thats sounds really cool. Have you ever experimented with extraction other things with the portafilter? I know people that have put cardamom and other spices in with the coffee in the portafilter. Never done it myself though...!

Lee


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Played with that a bit, and it's alright. Has a tendancy to burn certain things though. And it's in the WBC rules that you can't put anything into the basket other than coffee.

Course ground cinnamon is good though.

As for my drink, Rich, feel free. I've got my sig glasses in the car (V&B tulip sherry glasses) and need people to test them out on. And with a palate like yours around I'll be making the most of it lol.


----------



## R-James (Nov 18, 2008)

My palate? I know what tastes good and what doesn't that's about it. But I am more than willing to give you tips as a guinea pig.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi,

The San Remo machines - They look like autos....? Are they set up for a 2 Oz double or are they to be treated as semi-autos, i.E. Free-pouring. Also, whats the deal with the grinders this year? There is mention of a doser in the rules....I thought it was a free-dose - Grind on demand?

Regards

Lee


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

On the San Remo machine I have seen 'free pouring' was enabled

I would hope that this was the case in the competition as well as different blends or single origin coffees will require variable extraction times.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

I've played with the San Remos, and talked to one of the guys involved. He said that there will be two different settings; a freepour with auto preinfusion (all the presets will be set to run forever), and a normal free pour, without preinfusion. This is what I was told anyway.

As for grinder, the WBC one is the Malkohnig, but the UKBC doesn't have a grinder sponsor yet as far as I know.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

My customer has decided to pull out of the competition for this year. We just don't have enough time to prepare is we were quite a late entry - Only decided last week!

Thank you for all the guidence received though! I'll still be at the show though as my company is exhibiting to you still need to come and see me!

Regards

Lee


----------

